# Has anyone every seen this Vigor bottle?



## markbot (Mar 12, 2013)

Dug this up in NJ today.  I can't find any info on it anywhere...  It says "Vigor" in cursive on the front, 10 FL. OZ. on the neck, G 15186 14?6? 2 10FL. OZ on the bottom.

vigor bottle front
vigor bottle bottom

 Any help with this would be great! []


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2013)

Soda bottle from Vigor Beverages in Kearny/Arlington, so finding it in Jersey makes sense... Welcome to the forum

*From 1932...

 Mr. Anthony Purpura, president, Vigor Beverages Co., Inc., general bottlers, Arlington, N. J. *


----------



## markbot (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks epackage!  Is this a hard bottle to come by?  I couldn't find anything on it except some bottle caps for root beer from the same company.  Was this a bottle they used for all their flavors?


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm unsure how hard it is to find one and I'd say yes to the different flavorings question. I'd say the bottle caps identified the flavor. here are two unused caps for their Root Beer currently on Ebay...


----------



## markbot (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cool.  Local and interesting.


----------

